# Happy new year to you all.



## Petrus (31/12/16)

To all my friends on Ecigssa and the Wonderful admin staff I wish you all the best for 2017

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 5


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

Thank you @Petrus!

And to you too and your family!

May the year ahead be a great one for us all

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (31/12/16)

Ditto.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Deckie (31/12/16)

Happy New Year everyone. Hope 2017 brings all the best life can offer in these challenging times.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Warlock (31/12/16)

Happy New Year to all the eciggie members and the fantastic admin staff. @Deckie I trust your avatar is a good likeness of what you're going to look like tomorrow morning

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/12/16)

A early Happy New Year to eveyone on Ecigssa.

May 2017 bring everyone a awesome new year filled with love and joy and also and may we all be bleased with lots of work to help support our vaping addiction 

Much love and 2017, here we come....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (31/12/16)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Deckie (31/12/16)

Warlock said:


> Happy New Year to all the eciggie members and the fantastic admin staff. @Deckie I trust your avatar is a good likeness of what you're going to look like tomorrow morning


I bloody well hope so.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (1/1/17)

Happy New Year everyone! Lets make 2017 rock!

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Willyza (1/1/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Normz (1/1/17)

Happy new year everyone, hope it's a good one

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Silver (1/1/17)

Hapy new year
May 2017 be a great one and may our vapes always be very tasty!

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## RichJB (1/1/17)

Happy New Year everyone! May your coils and batteries last, may your mods fire every time you push the button, may your wicks always be wet, may your vapemail always be on time, and may your juices be tasty and refreshing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/1/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (1/1/17)

Happy Happy New Year to one and all and all the very very best for 2017

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/1/17)

Just a pick of last nights vibes at the St George Hotel in Centurion.

#awesomeness_is_a_word

Reactions: Like 1


----------

